# How Soon Can You Get an Appt with Your Vet?



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, my sister is my vet, so she'll come over to my house if we have an issue. I can't really help you out with this one, sorry.  If you feel like the current vet isn't working with you in a timely manner, maybe you should look into finding a new vet?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I can usually get in within a day or so, depending on why I need the appointment. For a spay or other surgery, I generally have to wait a week, as my vet does surgery on Wednesdays. Otherwise I've had good luck getting in to see her pretty quickly. There's just 1 vet where I go, and she isn't open weekends.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can usually get in the same morning or afternoon. Like yesterday morning, I called at 8:30 for Beau and was in the office at 9:40. Marjorie, I think I would be looking for another vet, even if you have to drive alittle further. That is too long, especially if the pup is sick. Hope you can find another vet or get another appt sooner.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine can typically see me same day or within a day or two depending on the severity of the problem. If I request to see a certain vet for their yearly appointment, it can be 2-4 weeks to get an appointment.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our vet is great. We have never had trouble getting in either that same day or within a couple of days if it's not an emergency. We have a walk-in ER vet clinic for emergencies. We had to take our German Shepherd there this summer on the 4th of July when she hurt her knee while playing in the woods in our backyard and they were great.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

our clinic has 7 vets (we use 2 of them) and is open 6 days a week 8am-10pm. they are available for emergencies 24/7.

I can get a farm call-next day & into the clinic-same day, usually within an hour of calling.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I thought maybe I had just been spoiled by being in a small town before, but I guess it was the norm! Time to get Googling


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

For me it has depending on what I wanted to take an animal in for. Some of the more urgent items I can get that day or the next. Other non-urgent things they may try and fit me in 3 or 4 days later.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Usually a week or more to get in with my preferred vet. Sometimes I take an appt. with another vet in the same office to get in sooner. What happened to the days of just dropping in? I know that would be crazy for the vets but the wait times these days is as long as getting an appt. with a specialist of some sort!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

If it is urgent then i can usually see our vet the same day, but if it's for something routine then i always tell the receptionist that there is no hurry


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Ive been able to call and get Scarlett in within an hour but they do have 3 doctors and 6 techs there six days a week. I tend to prefer just one guy though. ran into him out an about in town and I happend to have her with me. and he just played with her like she was his own. To me that was my signal to stick with this guy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Same day or next day if needed. If it's just for a check up, I try to give them some leeway.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Same hour, same day in an emergency, but I always offer to come at their convenience if not. 

I consider hotspots to be not emergency, but same day if at all possible. They can get out of hand very quickly. 

If you haven't already, I'd shave a good margin around the spot,(1 or 2 inches) clean it well with hydrogen peroxide, dry thoroughly and apply your topical medication of choice. Lots of folks here use Gold Bond powder, but I've never tried it. I use a mix of neosporin, benadryl spray and lotrimin, (anti bacterial, anti inflammatory and anti fungal)unless I have a vet prescription on hand.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It depends on the urgency of the problem. A hot spot or ear infection may be a few days, but an emergency, they can usually fit me in on that day.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Same hour, same day in an emergency, but I always offer to come at their convenience if not.
> 
> I consider hotspots to be not emergency, but same day if at all possible. They can get out of hand very quickly.
> 
> If you haven't already, I'd shave a good margin around the spot,(1 or 2 inches) clean it well with hydrogen peroxide, dry thoroughly and apply your topical medication of choice. Lots of folks here use Gold Bond powder, but I've never tried it. I use a mix of neosporin, benadryl spray and lotrimin, (anti bacterial, anti inflammatory and anti fungal)unless I have a vet prescription on hand.


This one has gotten out of hand, so that's why I wanted to get him in as soon as possible. I posted another thread that said Gus was just licking the Gold Bond off, so I'm gonna try your mixture. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

You don't even need an appointment to see my vet. Just show up. Even doing that I don't think I've ever been there for more than an hour total. But they do also take appointments if you want to make one.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My vet is always on call, I can get mine in at any hour or day. We went quite a few times on Sundays or Thanks Giving Day.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

No problem getting an appointment either the same day or next day (usually same day if it is an emergency). Been going to the same vet for 10 years (only 6 years since they opened their new location in the town where we moved - much more convenient!).
They know Mandy and all I have to do is call and they get her in.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i am very fortunate, that i get in the same day, if it is urgent, then right away.


----------

